

Ask HN: What Is The Most Frighteningly Ambitious Idea in Your Personal life? - 001sky

Do you have unique, original, and outstanding <i>Orthogonal</i> ideas that drive and motivate your work?
======
alid
To live on an organic permaculture farm and build a scalable aquaponics
business. Actually, build an eco village while I'm at it. Such a hippie
capitalist ;)

~~~
twistedanimator
I was seriously coming here to say the exact same thing. Right now I am a web
developer, but I've been dreaming about starting a medium sized aquaponics
farm. I'm currently building a system that will use my master bath as a fish
tank to learn the ropes.

~~~
alid
Ha! That's awesome! It's seriously the future of food security for urban
areas. I'm dreaming up low-rise & high-rise apartment developments where
there's dedicated floors of aquaponics, securing food for those people in the
building. Rooftop gardens will have chickens and goats. Bet we could develop
an awesome app systemising the process too. Good times!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Millions of acres are under cultivation, to feed America. It seems impractical
to get that from some rooftops, even under intense cultivation.

~~~
alid
I'm not American, so am more influenced by what I've seen in Australia and my
travels around South-East Asia. There are many urban areas that are not
surrounded by arable land, or the arable land they have is dedicated to
growing cash crops for export. Globally there's a massive movement towards
locally-grown, organically-sourced, low-mileage food, so aquaponics is one
solution that taps that.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its optimistic to call the effort 'massive'. Current agricultural practices
are massive. The movement toward local produce is 'boutique' maybe. In fact
the whole organic food deal is a speck on the agribusiness landscape.

------
orangethirty
My most ambitious idea is to leave this planet in a better place than what I
found it. Not for my child, but for all. I don't even want to be in the
history books. Just knowing that I made a differecne is more than enough.

------
beatpanda
What do you mean by "orthogonal" in this context?

~~~
realrocker
Perhaps Standalone or Non-Overlapping Ideas.

~~~
001sky
Yes, i think that would qualify

In general, for me I think of things that are not _immediate CV materiel_ per-
se.

But are fundamental composites of what you want to achieve ultimately, in
life.

This extends the time-frame and the skillset.

To things not immediately feasible or beneficial.

But perhaps not only interesting, but fundamentally determinative.

[Edits for context]

~~~
001sky
\-- Something that _supports_ but does not _propel_ your career.

------
zxcvvcxz
To become more social.

Seriously.

------
codegeek
To be able to Fly like a bird.

~~~
001sky
Do you mean, like a bike messenger on acid? or, something altogerther more
different? [1]

[1] _Well written but vaguely NSFW day-in-the-
life:<http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=84954*>

